# ALADAR: DEATH OF A PRICKLY PEAR! PIC HEAVY



## DeanS (Apr 13, 2012)

Since it's raining...and I'm bored senseless, I though I'd take a break from designing Van Halen covers to bring you Aladar...doing what he does best!


----------



## Jacob (Apr 13, 2012)

Awesome...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 13, 2012)

Fantastic, I love your passion for him.


----------



## Rockford (Apr 13, 2012)

Great pics!


----------



## Laurie (Apr 13, 2012)

great pictures!!!


----------



## Kerryann (Apr 13, 2012)

He's got a little dinosaur head


----------



## l0velesly (Apr 13, 2012)

Wow, Aladar is just a beast! I wonder how you keep his jaws so clean. I love your tortoise pictures... please do post more


----------



## Baoh (Apr 13, 2012)

His face is (and has always been) very nice, DeanS. What is his current scl? Weight?


----------



## DeanS (Apr 13, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> He's got a little dinosaur head



Hence the name Aladar, from Disney's DINOSAUR 




lushcious said:


> Wow, Aladar is just a beast! I wonder how you keep his jaws so clean. I love your tortoise pictures... please do post more



He bathes daily...and yes...I do brush the jawline.



Baoh said:


> His face is (and has always been) very nice, DeanS. What is his current scl? Weight?



22"...55 lbs


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 13, 2012)

The mystery of the disapearing prickly pear fruit has been solved...


----------



## terryo (Apr 13, 2012)

Fabulous pictures! He always looks so clean and healthy.


----------



## Weda737 (Apr 14, 2012)

Wow, must have every last morsel lol Very awesome.


----------

